# Pictus catfish help



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

I’m going to get a pictus catfish for my 40 breeder, and I’m not sure what to feed it. It will be with some yellow labs with a lot of rock work and maybe some Java moss. I’m going to try to give it somewhere to go if the labs are picking on it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Make sure your parameters match as they require a ph of 7.4 as high. Make sure tank has hiding space for it as they are nocturnal. An omnivore so sinking pellets that are high in protein.


----------



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Make sure your parameters match as they require a ph of 7.4 as high. Make sure tank has hiding space for it as they are nocturnal. An omnivore so sinking pellets that are high in protein.


Ok thanks


----------

